# New to forum, new to bowel issues, HELP!



## Tess2005 (Sep 26, 2017)

Hi - Wow, these bowel issues are brand new to me and they really have me baffled. In 2016 I had a heart stent placed and at that time I was prescribed the normal prescription medicines for heart issues, i.e., Plavix, Metoprolol, Lisinopril, Lipitor, and Baby Aspirin. During the entire time that I was taking the Plavix I experienced extreme constipation like I have never experienced before. Once I was taken off of the Plavix (only prescribed for one year) my bathroom habits seem to return to normal. However, I began to notice some bright red blood on the toilet paper and what appeared to be green looking pus. Not a lot but enough that you could clearly see it. On July 12 of 2017 I had a colonoscopy done and was told that I had a lot of inflammation in my colon. No signs of any infection, C-diff, parasites, etc. All stool tests came back negative. The doctor prescribed Apriso, 4 capsules once a day. I also need to add that the doctor did not perform a complete colonoscopy but only about 40 centimeters. Don't ask me why, I have no idea. Anyway, I wasn't really pleased about the incomplete colonoscopy but hoped the Apriso would help. It pretty much did nothing.During the time I was taking the Apriso I developed a terrible case of Rosacea which I blamed on the RX but I am no longer taking the Apriso and the rosacea persists. Now my problem is the fact that I can't hold my bowel movements, they come on really fast and there is NO time to get to a bathroom. Well needless to say this is embarrassing because it creates one big mess. This doesn't happen every day but to be honest I never know when it will happen so I feel trapped at home and only travel short distances AFTER I have had a bowel movement, or two, or three. The bowel movements are not diarrhea, they are formed but soft. Sometimes if I pass gas there is a little poo that comes out. I am scheduled for another colonoscopy with a new GI doc next week. However, my big concern is the fact that I am scheduled for bi-lateral knee replacement surgery in about a month. I really need to have this issue resolved before then. Can any of you relate to my problem, and if so do you have a diagnosis? Thank you so much for taking the time to read my dilemma. I just hope the new doc can get it all figured out. Blessing to all!


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Welcome, I am sorry you're going through this, but I think you could have more success in other sections of the forum, as this is the gas- only incontinence section and most of us only have this..
Good luck finding whatever works for you!


----------



## Tess2005 (Sep 26, 2017)

Thanks! How do I delete this post so I can repost it in the appropriate forum?


----------



## PokerFace (Jan 13, 2017)

Don't worry about it, it will do no harm... just paste it on the other section so you can reach those with similar issues


----------



## CalmWaters (Mar 31, 2017)

I'm surprised you weren't diagnosed with some sort of IBD like Crohns disease. The inflammation is most likely making your gut very sensitive to stool. The doctor should have given you a full colonoscopy but I would also suggest an endoscopy because inflammation can reach into the small intestines. Take probiotics foods to see if they help. You should also get a blood test for antibodies because rosacea and inflammation can be autoimmune symptoms. I'm so sorry this happened to you. I hope you find the help you need.


----------

